# The Hunted



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This is not finished. I have had little time to paint, but did this a few weeks ago it is loosely based on the style and themes of Charles Russel, but is an original creation that grew fom some sketches I made when reading about the Comanche and Kiowa tribes that populated my home area in the 1800's. The painting started with the lead buffalo, then other elements were added as I saw fit


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This painting sketch was how it started, then my imagination took over, as a story unfolded 










One buffalo needed companions, 









Then it wasn't enough, so, enters the hunters


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

This is great, Don! I'm glad to see you're still contributing. It seems our small, original group has dwindled with activity, but I'm glad to see the forum is growing! I did my first pastels, check them out and let me know what you think.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the color scheme...your movement in this composition is very nicely achieved, the triadic flow works wonderfully. Great piece.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

PencilMeIn said:


> This is great, Don! I'm glad to see you're still contributing. It seems our small, original group has dwindled with activity, but I'm glad to see the forum is growing! I did my first pastels, check them out and let me know what you think.


I know - I feel so bad for not dropping in lately! I see so many new faces. I lost accessibility to the group at work and at home my only internet is my phone and my data plan is limited but I still draw...working on one now.

AWESOME Don - really really miss seeing your work.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Don! Missed you man! I def miss seeing your work, glad ur still around doing your thing. Lovely piece!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

beautiful as always Donny!!


----------

